# ci sono giorni che....



## dubbioso (9 Marzo 2012)

Non so se capita anche a voi, ma oggi è una di quelle giornate veramente no, una di quelle in cui non hai voglia di far nulla e vorresti abbandonare tutto.
Mi sveglio controvoglia, apro distrattamente la doccia e mi butto sotto con gli occhi ancora socchiusi; mi vesto, non mi accorgo nemmeno se ho messo dei calzini dello stesso colore...poco male.
Esco di casa che lei (mia moglie) ancora dorme, direzione ufficio...
Arrivano colleghi, salutano, tutti sorridenti....cavolo ridete è venerdì e io non ho voglia di fare niente...non so se supererò queste 8 ore....

Mi dico prenditi un caffè che ti riprendi, presto fatto....comincio a digitare con profitto....la cosa dura poco, il tempo di poche righe.

...poi arriva un messaggio (sia lodato Skype), è lei, l'altra....mi saluta, mi racconta la sua serata tra donne di ieri...qualcosa si risveglia in me e capisco che c'è solo una cosa che potrebbe risollevare la giornata: prendere l'auto, caricarla a bordo e scappare per un po' da questo snervante tram tram...

E' uno di quei giorni in cui vorrei solo poterle saltare addosso....ma ahimè non è possibile, dovrò sopravvivere a questo anonimo venerdì....


----------

